# Cutdown Calls and techniques



## ThunderRoad (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wondering who on here carries a cutdown into the woods. If so, how do you present it and what other techniques do you use when blowing one?


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 28, 2012)

give the birds what they are wanting that day


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

thats all i have on my lanyard now. my DFB can get soft if i need it to. i still want to try the new Echo Breaker though. probably going to add either that, an Echo XLT, or an Echo Timber to my lanyard this year though just because they are sweet!


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 28, 2012)

I use alot of different calls on my lanyard ,cutdowns,wood 1's,loud 1's ..all types of calls..they all fit in when hunting ducks..i like loud @first then transition to being very low to the water...BUT....sometimes its CUTDOWN FROM 1ST TILL THE END...i say buy 1 and add to the collection....it has its place on a lanyard...even if its used 1's a yr..as long as it produces DUCKS THAT DAY...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 29, 2012)

Watching Kirk McCollough run one he calls em all the way into the hole. I think that if the ducks break on a cutdown you can bring em all the way in. I have one of Clent's cutdowns and I am very curious to run it in some timber this year. That sucker is loud and just has a nasty, ducky sound to it.


----------



## matt brown (Mar 30, 2012)

Order you a black Ops Duck Call cutdown. Be the last call you buy. Look them up


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 30, 2012)

matt brown said:


> Order you a black Ops Duck Call cutdown. Be the last call you buy. Look them up



You should'nt talk about black ops like that....i dont think that bad sounding call would make you never want to buy another duck...its rough..i agree,but to make someone ,never want another call.....that's harsh...LOL


JUST PLAYING WITH YA....


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 31, 2012)

matt brown said:


> Order you a black Ops Duck Call cutdown. Be the last call you buy. Look them up



I have heard good things about the BSOD, but if you listen to the sound clips on Clent's calls on his website they shound just as good. Its a great looking call too.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 31, 2012)

Black Ops does not make the BSOD. It is made by Rolling Thunder Game Calls. Black Ops makes the 50-11, DFB, and Vox Mortem. i have the DFB and Vox Mortem and love them both. the Vox Mortem is made from aluminum so it gives a sound more like a young hen. it is also a little harder to run but after some tuning, it is a good compliment to the DFB.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 31, 2012)

Where do you use the cutdown at?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 31, 2012)

everywhere. i use them in GA on a regular basis. i've never had problems blowing them out of a hole as long as you dont bark at them when they are in close. when you are in your house or the truck every call sounds loud but when you mix in trees, grass, water, wind, etc. they arent as loud as you think, just "duckier", IMO. now they can get loud if you're trying to make it bark, but with practice you can get soft on them too. like i said though, i'll be adding a new Echo to my lanyard as well but thats just because i love the way they sound.


----------

